# Another Off-Road Diesel Saga



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

A few years ago, the Shell station in the next town put in an off-road diesel pump. Good thing as it allows small timers like me who don't get fuel delivered to still avoid paying road tax on tractor fuel.

I filled a few containers there in mid April. While pumping, I noticed their road sign indicated on-road diesel was selling for $3.099 / gallon. After I got back home I looked at my receipt and discovered they charged me $3.159 / gallon! Checked online and found that in PA the road tax on diesel fuel is currently 64.2 cents / gallon. I should have been charged $2.457 / gallon. Went back to the Shell station, the attendant said their off-road diesel is $3.159 / gallon - 6 cents / gallon higher than their on-road diesel! (WTF?)

Shame on me for not paying more attention. I suppose I should have looked at the price on the off-road pump and seen that it was higher and just purchased the on-road diesel. The farmer ahead of me that day filled a large tank in the bed of his pickup, he got ripped off - big time!

Not sure if what they did to me legal or not so I filed a complaint with the State Attorney General's office. When I learn the outcome of their investigation, I'll post again.

Still teed-off over this,

Gary


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They can charge whatever they want. I'm sure their reasoning (excuse?) is something like low volume causes them to have to charge more or they contracted dyed fuel when the price was up and had to pass that on even when the prices were down elsewhere.


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

Yesterday, got fuel at the local MFA and on road was the same price as off road at the pump.

It has been like that before. I have asked about it and never got what I would call a convincing explanation.

I finally quit asking.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would think they don't sell a lot and bought it at a higher price.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

No offense but I've never pumped fuel of any kind without looking at the price on the pump first.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Frequently, bulk dyed diesel here is only like $.05-$.10 cheaper than green diesel is at the Kwik-E-Mart. When I inquired why, I was told that it was the price of red was like a spot price, where green was on like a monthly average price. Give me a F*ing break.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Right Heating Oil which is basically Farm Diesel is running $0.10/gallon less than gasoline on the wholesale traded price yet it's still higher than gasoline at the pump.

http://www.bloomberg.com/energy/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Right Heating Oil which is basically Farm Diesel is running $0.10/gallon less than gasoline on the wholesale traded price yet it's still higher than gasoline at the pump.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/energy/


Because volume.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I get fuel at the local fuel distributors yard instead of at the service station and the fuel price changes every morning. They have one of their gas stations just across the street and the fuel is .10-.15 cents higher than the main office.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Here our ag diesel is about 65 cents cheaper delivered then regular diesel at a station. I wonder if it has something to do with state fuel taxes as well.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I know of a couple stations that set their price when they get a load in and don't change it until they get the next load.Others change their price daily with the spot market.

One I know well would raise price instantly if price went up on spot market,even tho he had it on inventory.But wait for days or more if the price dropped to lower it.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I appreciate all the good comments from everyone. As several of you pointed out, I also suspect they purchased this load of off-road diesel a while back and the spot price has since dropped. Understandably, they don't want to take the hit.

In the past, their off-road was always 50 to 60 cents / gallon cheaper than on-road. From now on, I will check the price before pumping.

Gary


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

$2.149 today for off road.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Everything is higher here in Michigan.....


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I have 500 gallon off road, 300 gallon on road and 300 gallon gas skid tanks. Chacing fuel is a pita. The amount of fuel I burn going after fuel paid for the used tanks.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

PackMan2170 said:


> Frequently, bulk dyed diesel here is only like $.05-$.10 cheaper than green diesel is at the Kwik-E-Mart. When I inquired why, I was told that it was the price of red was like a spot price, where green was on like a monthly average price. Give me a F*ing break.....


I was talking to our local distributor and he was telling me that the state requires him to charge sales tax on off road fuel. What a crock, and then they wonder why the state can't get more businesses to come to the state.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> $2.149 today for off road.


I would fill my tanks if I could get it at that price....red diesel went up here about 2 weeks ago.....$2.44...our co op is a joke.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I got lucky a few weeks ago at a farm sale and bought 2200 gallons and a 5000 gallon skid for $1400 bucks.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No one else wanted to move it I gather?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

That's right nobody could figure out how to get it out. Was inside the weld shop and weighed to much to move being half full.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lewis, did you pump it out?

Regard, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Vol said:


> Lewis, did you pump it out?
> 
> Regard, Mike


Yes, It was a slow process. I pumped it into totes and had my buddy with a roll back winch it up and move it for me.


----------

